# Google- 5 ways women can stay healthier, live longer - Dallas Morning News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dallas Morning News<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*5 ways women can stay healthier, live longer**Dallas Morning News*Women are prone to *irritable bowel syndrome* because they tend to get less fiber as a result of eating less food than men do. Vitamin reminder: Menstruating *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

